# Where do you get your molds?



## Blossomgapfarm (Feb 14, 2011)

I am wanting to make more uniform batches and my plastic tray from walmart is just not cutting it. What all are you using for molds? Where do you get them and how well do you like them?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I started out with wood log molds that my dh made for me. They worked perfectly and removing the soap was easy as the molds came apart. But they had to be lined. And I grew to hate lining. LOL So now I use log molds with silicone linings and I love them! So easy to get the soap out and reassemble the molds. The liners rarely need any kind of cleaning. I purchase them from uplands.


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an uplands log, a Logan Bear slab with dividers that I love, and a new 32-bar slab with dividers from SoapHutch, which is pricey, but SO nice! FYI: It does NOT fit into an oven if you do CPOP...the smaller one's supposedly do.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Athena, does your soap stick in the soaphutch mold without lining?


----------



## SimplyE (Jan 15, 2010)

Kalne said:


> Athena, does your soap stick in the soaphutch mold without lining?


It comes with a silicone liner for the bottom and this little tool that helps to ease up the sides to slide them off. Sometimes, the soap sticks to the dividers, but there is another tool that you just push the soap down, easy as pie. I have not used it a ton yet, but as I understand it, the more I use it, the more the mold will "season". The 32-bar mold is heavy, holding almost 7 lbs oils. I somewhat wish I would have gone down a size as it does not fit in my oven. I was told this before I bought it, but was not doing much CPOP at the time. I did a bit of a review on it when I first got it. I also regularly add SL to my soaps, which was recommended anyway to help until the soap cures a bit. It is much easier to unmold now after this initial batch. http://www.simply-eden.com/blog/black-raspberry-vanilla-soap/ ETA: It does unmold very nicely to answer your question. Esp. if your soap recipe is a hard recipe, which is why the SL is recommended. I will buy from him again when I am in the market, FYI. I *hate* cutting and lining molds.

My Logan Bear is a really nice mold, but I have to spray it everytime with food-grade silicone. After the initial seasoning, all of my soaps are really coming off of this quite nicely. Initially, it was a beast though. I would also buy from him again, but he is not making molds anymore.

I wish uplands did a divider mold. I do love my uplands log mold, but generally speaking, I don't like log molds cuz I have to cut the soap! LOL. I am looking into a "tank" someday soon.

HTH!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have an Uplands silicone slab mold and silicone slab molds from WSP. I like the WSP molds the best.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have upland and woodfield silicon molds plus I have a bunch of silicon molds from WSP. I like them all. As long as they are silicon that is.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

What is WSP? I want to look at their silicone molds.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Do you do anything to your WSP molds? My uplands mold releases like a charm, but the WSP green mold is sometimes a bear to get the soap out. Somewhere I read to use a little mineral oil on it before pouring - I have done that, but it doesn't seem to be any better.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

WSP is Wholesale Supplies Plus. 

I have a "Vicki" mold from Kelsei's Creation and a friend making me a couple of more molds. He'll do a good job, he is a perfectionist and has lots of wood working tools. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

linbee said:


> Do you do anything to your WSP molds? My uplands mold releases like a charm, but the WSP green mold is sometimes a bear to get the soap out. Somewhere I read to use a little mineral oil on it before pouring - I have done that, but it doesn't seem to be any better.


I don't have the green one, but I have the pink slab and the hot pink guest loaf. Both unmold without any hassles and I don't use oil on them.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have the older green ones from WSP and I have never had a problem unmolding. Don't try to unmold too soon would be all I could suggest. 
I use the WSP 4 cavity silicon molds in rectangle and oval shapes for extra in case I have too much soap. I also use those for small batches of specialty soap.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I use the green wsp mold for test batches and don't have any problem as long as I don't try to unmold too early. Yesterday, unmolded a batch at 12 hours and it was still a little wet so some of the soap was left in the mold. have you tried sticking the mold in the freezer for a bit before unmolding? If I had, I wouldn't have had any problem.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, I usually end up putting it in the freezer. I think a lot of people over on the dish were talking about how much trouble they'd been having with the green molds. It's not that big a deal, it's just in comparison to my uplands mold. I wish those weren't so pricey.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a Woodfields that I LOVE, but they're pricey. I've got 2 Uplands on order - the 2 were $10 (or so) more than the 1 Woodfields. I've also got 2 of the green WSP molds- they're great, as long as I wait to unmold. (Why, yes, add me to those who HATE lining. :lol)


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, Lining is my arch enemy! I forgot to mention earlier that I use Uplands for my usual batches and LOVE them!


----------

